# Horse Trailer



## dpgunsmith (May 17, 2010)

Just lookin for some opinions. I have an opportunity to buy a 2 horse trailer for $600. Currently is it packed in with snow, but the guy I may buy it from, (I work with him) says that it is in pretty nice shape, floors are good, walls are fine, one window gone, but the guy has a replacement to give me with the trailer.

I currently have no trailer, and I need one.

Any thoughts on using this for dekes?

Thanks


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

One problem you might have is the weight. Not sure how big it is but our cattle trailer isn't very big and it is dang heavy. Not all of them are the same but our cattle trailer also rides pretty low so you may have problems in corn stubble, etc as far as clearance.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Save the $600 and buy a better trailer.


----------

